# HR24-100 How can I change the SWM antenna selection



## KMA001 (Sep 21, 2011)

There is a set-up screen listing 18 antenna configurations from Round 18 inch to Slimline 5S SWM. Prior to actvating my receiver I could switch from one to another. Now that I have activated the receiver with Directv I can't find the same screen. Is my Slimline 5S SWM selection locked in or is there a way I can go back and select some other non SWM antenna and use the second antenna coax port. i.e, can I switch to a Slimline 3 LNB to receive SD only channels or to a one LNB Round 18 inch pointed at 119.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Press Menu/Settings/Setup/Sat and Ant/Repeat Sat Setup.

and BTW :welcome_s


----------



## KMA001 (Sep 21, 2011)

Tried the process as recommended and I got to the screen "Choose your dish configuration settings" under Satellite Dish Setup. That's the screen I had been looking for. 
On the screen "Choose your dish configuration settings" the selection box that says "Dish Type" and the box that says "Switch Type" (are in light gray type) and are unaccessible. The box that says "Tuners" is in white type and can be changed from dual to single. 

Another selection box that says "Recheck SWM" is not accessible. Boxes for Dish Pointer and Signal Strength function OK but the box that says “Restore Settings” had no effect when I selected that. I look forward to any more suggestions on finding a way for me to be able to reselect my antenna of choice. 

Sidebar: The Slimline 5S SWM, HR24, 55" Sony and the Sony 5.1 sound system are all happy with each other. Everything is new and it all worked right out of the box. The only problem I had was the process of trying to fine tune the antenna (using the TV) until the learning curve cut in.. and I quit trying to peak the narrow beam 99 and 103 satellites and concluded that all you really need to peak is the signal from the wide beam 101 and 119 satellites.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

While connected to a SL3S or SL5S, you will not be able to change the dish configuration. This is intentional to prevent people from misconfiguring receiver.


----------



## KMA001 (Sep 21, 2011)

RobertE TY for the info about why I am not be able to change the dish configuration while I am connected to SL3S or SL5S - it would misconfiguring the receiver. That makes sense to me and I had been wondering about that when first I noticed that the HR24 had downloaded a SWM software update. I am a mobil RV customer and there are times when we are in the mountains when setting up the tripod SWM is not worth the effort whereas aiming an 18" single LNB at the 119 sat is no problem.

Q. Can I safely approach the temporary dish configuration change by turning off the receiver and disconnecting the in-line power supply/SWM. Then run a line from the HR24-100 non SWM coax connector to the 18" dish. When I turn on the power this would re-boot the receivers hard drive and I should be able to change the dish config.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

KMA001 said:


> Q. Can I safely approach the temporary dish configuration change by turning off the receiver and disconnecting the in-line power supply/SWM. Then run a line from the HR24-100 non SWM coax connector the 18" dish. When I turn on the power this would re-boot the receivers hard drive and I should be able to change the dish config.


Yes. When the receiver powers up, it will try searching for satellite and won't be able to find it (because it will still be set for SWM). At that point, you can hit menu and go into satellite setup and make the necessary changes.

Oh, and use the Sat 1/SWM connector on the HR24. Don't switch to the Sat 2 (that is for the second tuner when you have 2 tuners running). If your 18" dish is a dual LNB (has 2 connectors), then you can connect both if you want dual tuner functionality.


----------



## KMA001 (Sep 21, 2011)

this is to correct an error I made regarding the ease of using an 18' 1-LNB dish "on the 119 satellite". I should have said the 18" Dish is easy to use when aiming it at the "101 satellite" - which is the primary Directv satellite for SD channels.


----------



## Dawg32 (Apr 28, 2009)

KMA001 said:


> this is to correct an error I made regarding the ease of using an 18' 1-LNB dish "on the 119 satellite". I should have said the 18" Dish is easy to use when aiming it at the "101 satellite" - which is the primary Directv satellite for SD channels.


101 or the 18" (same)


----------

